# PB4Y-2 crash in Corpus Christi



## Chase Hamil (Sep 14, 2009)

Does anyone have details of a Navy PB4Y2 that crashed on takeoff at Corpus Christi Naval Air Station in the mid-1950s? It was the only fatal crash at the NAS during this period. The cause was said to be engine failure and the plane went down in the estuary. It was on a RON (Return Over Night) to California. Thanks.
Chase Hamilton


----------

